# Two days work.



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Two and a *half* guys.


Forget the pictures of the truck and load .... What I really want to see is a picture of the "half guy"! :lookout:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess I didn't think to say two days one day, three guys the next.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

How much is that worth? Hehehehe!


----------



## JonD (Jul 14, 2012)

Mbeck said:


> How much is that worth? Hehehehe!


Do you want to know how much it's worth, or how much somebody would pay for it?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

How long will it take to get that extracted?
I only ask because around here I'll only pull what I can extract in 24 hours.
After about 72 of honey unprotected by bees, the work of shb will be showing and the harvest ruined. I envy those of you who don't live in beetleland.....at least until you get your first blizzard of the winter.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

beemandan said:


> I envy those of you who don't live in beetleland.....at least until you get your first blizzard of the winter.


What's shb?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Charlie B said:


> What's shb?


You're really trying to make me jealous...aren't you?
Just plain cruel.
Then again, San Francisco might actually be cool enough. 
small hive beetles


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I saw a beetle in the hive once.... it was kind of small?? Does that count? Nice pics Mark, I'm jealous.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

beemandan said:


> How long will it take to get that extracted?


Once it gets inside the honey house, probably about a week, maybe 5 days, depending on the crew.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

JRG13 said:


> Nice pics Mark, I'm jealous.


Me too. Wish it was mine. Will take off mine next week and show pictures then. Gotta get my bees out of St. Lawrence County.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> Gotta get my bees out of St. Lawrence County.


Are they in trouble with the law....again?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

heh,heh.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey,
Mark is extracting & selling honey for MACDONALDS!!!:scratch:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Huh? Oh, I get it. Very funny. NOT!! Though I would love to sell to them, if they are paying anything above normal.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Not McDonald's, MacDonalds! Look at the name on the truck!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Mark,

What do you use to uncap frames?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

snl said:


> Not McDonald's, MacDonalds! Look at the name on the truck!


Well then, I guess I don't get it. That's the guys name.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Charlie B said:


> Mark,
> 
> What do you use to uncap frames?


A hive tool.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Charlie B said:


> Mark, What do you use to uncap frames?


A BIG cappings scratcher?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

snl, a hive tool, the hooked end. I guess you could call it that if you wish.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Mark... is MacDonald the "Senior" beekeeper that we discussed one time. I believe we were wondering if we could keep bees at that age?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, he is 72. And CK just had his 60th today.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> And CK just had his 60th today.


Thanks Mark...........caught that "CK" part and sent a message wishing him well.........

Larry


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> What's shb?


Charlie will find out soon enough, they are 20 miles south of him. But not very many, yet.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> Charlie will find out soon enough, they are 20 miles south of him. But not very many, yet.


Do you have them there Ollie?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

They got to San Jose several years ago and I saw them in Palo Alto and Atherton two years ago. None in Monte Sereno. They like rich lowland soils. I had damage early this year I forget where.You might be safe on your cold chilly rooftop.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I have 5 hives in San Jose, so far so good.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Mark looks like a great crop for you guys up the NE. Hopeing for rain to keep the flow going here.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Well HH that is only 4 yds in one northern county of NY. Much of the rest of the State is really dry and not as productive. I'll find out how much I can take from my own hives next week.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes so I can attest to the dry and not productive part. Though I am taking the opportunity now to build all new lids for my operation and will be setting out first mite treatment in a week or so after I pull the couple of gallons of honey I actually got this summer.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

what are you using? I got some MAQS to try out.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I considered MAQS, and Hop Guard. MAQS is one of the most expensive and I decided to go with Apiguard. It costs more than Hop Guard and less than MAQS. I have used Apiguard when living in Kansas City area with execellent results. Hop Guard just seems like a PITA as you have to put 2 strips per box. Maybe thats a good treatment in Spring just before they come home. Do you have to break the boxes apart to treat with MAQS?

Not to derail but you going to the picnic Saturday?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I sure will. Going to be there friday to help set up. Gotta Directors meeting to attend Saturday morning and gotta be there to see Jim Tew, my college Professor. Are you going?

Greak the boxes apart? They have a tab to remove in order to open them. I don't know what to do w/ the empty bucket. I guess I'm going to have to air it out for a while and put it in a plastic bag for the trash man to haul away. Too much plastic.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I should be there on Saturday.

You dont have to put the MAQS in both upper and lower bee boxes? 

I guess the pitfall of using Apiguard is you need a rim for everything. However these new lids I am making have a build in 1/2 in rim. Which I know they will burr the heck out of it but I dont really care about that.

Hey I finally got a microscope and started my own Nosema checks. I spent a bit of time with Lynn last week in his queen yard with it.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

BMAC said:


> Hop Guard just seems like a PITA as you have to put 2 strips per box.


Basically, as I’ve interpreted the instructions, it’s a strip per five frames of bees. This time of year, in my double deep hives that’s four strips. Plus…you need three treatments to be effective. At $.60/strip, $2.40/treatment and $7.20/ hive…it is expensive and a major PITA. But then Apiguard requires two treatments…so while not nearly as expensive is a PITA too.


BMAC said:


> I guess the pitfall of using Apiguard is you need a rim for everything.


When I’ve bought Apiguard in bulk, I simply plopped the serving onto the card they supplied. Didn’t need a rim. Now if you’re using the nice little (expensive) foil covered containers….then, yes a rim is needed.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I use one of these for $1.25 and "chase" it with an oxalic dribble a month later.http://www.members.shaw.ca/orioleln/thymol.html# I think Apiguard is an excellent product works well between boxes in a double but we have flat lids and lots of singles and they will just propolize the Apiguard when used in that manner. The thymomite strips, on the other hand, are so easy to use but as with any thymol or Formic treatment results are really temperature dependent.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Jim great link. Are you making your own thymomite strips or buying them?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BMAC said:


> .
> You dont have to put the MAQS in both upper and lower bee boxes?


The guy I got them from was putting one pad on below a medium super, usually on just one deep of brood. We pulled the excluders.


----------



## benstung (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been using MAQS for 2 seasons now and have found it effective.(kind of)
We use one pad on every hive, once in the spring and once in the late summer. i like to put the pad on the top of 2 deeps towards the back.
It is very important not to treat when its too hot.
I have found that any temps over 75 can slow em down a bit. 
Also hives with old queens can take a hit.
If the grass in front of the entrance is yellow and dying than you know the formic is circulating through out the hive.


Nothing really works that good tho, so good luck


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Apiguard is fantastic. Formic seems to push my biggest ones out first. No point in using something that hinges on a few degrees this way or that and losing bees. jme


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

FWIW, and if its legal back in your state, good ol' formic acid is not such a PITA, and it sure kicks *** on the mites - like ZERO survivors, every time. You have to remove the honey and hang it in the very top of the hive, though. The vapors go straight down. Get a gas mask, wear chem gloves, one treatment and you're done. Don't get it on anything but the strips and the drip pan! Burn the gloves. It does not kill the bees unless you soak the girls with it.

Good luck.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

My buddy was up this way yesterday. We worked thru his yards and he went home w/ 14 pallets of my honey for extracting, hopefully next week.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Mbeck said:


> How much is that worth? Hehehehe!


Wholesale about 25-30 K.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Approx. 15,000 lbs of extracted honey. You do the math. bluegrass is about right I believe.


----------

